# Drop beam 12 point



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont know how old he is may have to give him another year.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

another year and he's a monster, I don't think I could hold up on that deer if he was under me!! good luck

Tator


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

imagine 2years    i wouldnt be able to hold off though


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Heck, if your gunna give him 2 years, mine as well give him another-I am with tator, no way he would be running off to far


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

what is the hunting preasure like i hunt in a club and i try management but its hard to when just down the trail somone will kill him if you dont ...

but this is an exceptional deer with great genetics if its possible nd in a couple ofyears you have a buck of lifetime

good luck


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree. Private Large piece of land "let him grow" Public high pressure area "Take him"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dominantpredator said:


> what is the hunting preasure like i hunt in a club and i try management but its hard to when just down the trail somone will kill him if you dont ...
> 
> but this is an exceptional deer with great genetics if its possible nd in a couple ofyears you have a buck of lifetime
> 
> good luck


Whether or not you shoot him or the next, you are still helping the management by passing the buck up even though someone down the road shoots him. If you were to take a "little" one and the person down the road does too-thats two potentially big bucks that were taken rather than just one because you passed the little one up


----------

